# Llamas and Copper



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have had llamas in the past and always had them with my goats, they had access to the goat minerals and I never had a problem with copper toxicity in my llamas. Since looking up more info on them I have found some sites that say llamas are like sheep and can't have copper! 

So my question, how do people with cattle (or goats) keep llamas with their cattle/goats and also keep a good loose mineral available for the cattle/goats without killing the llamas? I am looking at getting another llama or two, they would go out with the cows and my meat goats. I have a cattle mineral feeder out that would be very easily accessible to the llamas. Cattle do require copper, much like the goats and I really don't want to have to switch minerals or copper bolus my cows. Are llamas really that sensitive to copper, or are they smart enough to not eat the minerals that contain copper?


----------

